# Silver's Grappling Mat



## silvereyes87 (Jul 24, 2022)

Hey all , after 12 years of having a dislocating shoulder.  I finally got it fixed and cleared by my Dr for jujitsu.  Been training about a month now again and so far so good. I have a Naga tournament in Houston Oct 22nd so it's time to get ready.  Think im gonna run 300 test 300 bold cyp and 10 mg halo last month with 30 mg game day.  Im currently using the juggernaut ai for bjj app gor my strength training.  Usually train 3 days jujitsu,  and then lift 3 days might start lifting 4 days if my schedule allows.  I work shift work so half the month I'm working nights at the plant.  I'll really have to monitor my sleep and recovery. Diet and mobility, cardio is also a must.

I'm going to compete 199 and currently weighing 218.

Today's workout .
Worked up to 315 x 15  box squats
Did 5x5 board press bench. Got up to 315x2 at the top. Didn't get the 3rd rep. But it's progress since I had 2 shoulder surgeries in the last calender year. 

Did this for accessory

And afterwards ran a mile.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 24, 2022)

Good on you, buddy. I love a competitor. Good luck and I'll follow along closely. 

Wonder what halo will do in a grappling match...🤔


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 24, 2022)

Oh. My bad. I thought this was a gay thread. 

I’ll awkwardly show my way out like I was never here. 

Welcome to the UGBB by the way.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 25, 2022)

Last night got off work. Ran 2 miles and then took my kid swimming. Drank 4 beers and ate a poke bowl of tuna, eel and octopus. Shit was so good. I guess that was my cheat meal for the week . I'm ok with a cheat (meal) but probably need to dial back the beer in that meal.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 25, 2022)

If you swim often enough...you can eat a 5lb bag of twix every hour on the hour and still drop weight.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 25, 2022)

Joliver said:


> If you swim often enough...you can eat a 5lb bag of twix every hour on the hour and still drop weight.


After 5 pound bag of twix..lmao


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 25, 2022)

Joliver said:


> If you swim often enough...you can eat a 5lb bag of twix every hour on the hour and still drop weight.


In the summer I try to take her everyday off haha. I kept her home from daycare and missed my window for the nursery at the gym. Luckily they said I can bring her to nogi tonight. Its a great family atmosphere.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 26, 2022)

Took my kid swimming this afternoon. Tan is coming in nicely.  Did an hour and a half of nogi tonight. Got a Kimura on a purple belt.  Was pretty happy about that.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 27, 2022)

Squat jumps and alternating push-ups to get warmed up. Worked up to a set of 6 with 405 on trapbar.
Thrn did some accessories


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Looking forward to following this log man. I haven’t seen another one like this with the focus in martial arts. That halo on game day should be fun. Do they not test for PED’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Looking forward to following this log man. I haven’t seen another one like this with the focus in martial arts. That halo on game day should be fun. Do they not test for PED’s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey bud. Nope the north American grappling association does not test for ped's.  I've never weight trained specifically for jujitsu before so this is alot of fun. Today's workout was 3 sets of this. Alot of core and rowing but it felt good.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 28, 2022)

This is awesome man. When do you fight again? I feel like you said it recently? Be awesome to see it if it’s streamed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 28, 2022)

Its Oct 22nd in Houston brother. Not sure if naga does livestream . But that's cool of you to actually be interested haha


----------



## MaxPower (Jul 28, 2022)

silvereyes87 said:


> Took my kid swimming this afternoon. Tan is coming in nicely.  Did an hour and a half of nogi tonight. Got a Kimura on a purple belt.  Was pretty happy about that.


From guard or on top? (There you go @BigBaldBeardGuy , back to a gay thread!)

Stoked to follow along


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 28, 2022)

silvereyes87 said:


> Its Oct 22nd in Houston brother. Not sure if naga does livestream . But that's cool of you to actually be interested haha



That’s awesome man. Hell yeah, I’d love to see it. If I were closer I’d come out. Hope you tear it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 9, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> From guard or on top? (There you go @BigBaldBeardGuy , back to a gay thread!)
> 
> Stoked to follow along


I got it from full mount . Poor kid I've got 50 lbs on him lol


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That’s awesome man. Hell yeah, I’d love to see it. If I were closer I’d come out. Hope you tear it up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm excited. Haven't competed in 12 years


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 9, 2022)

So today was the 2nd time I trained in 2 weeks. Did nogi. Was dealing with a gnarly rash in my underarm that was contagious.  Finally got it under control with antibiotics . Only 1 roll today.  Was dominating. Had the guys back and was synching up a body triangle and my knee popped 3 times.  It feels really tight and a weird feeling when I turn on it now like uneasy . I guess I just need some more flexibility but I'm relieved because it's not painful and I can walk fine. Tomorrow after I give blood I'm gonna start 300 test 300 boldenone cyp. Started 5 grams of creatine today and took 60 grams of sodium bicarbonate 1.5 hours before I rolled. Im not good at math but that was probably too much 😅. Felt find though.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 9, 2022)

Did you about Leandro Lo? We lost a legend this week.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 9, 2022)

Yes I am honestly a little sad for it. Man was 8 x world champion spanning 5 weight classes. It Is truelly tragic. I understand why philipe wasn't at his best mentally to face gordon. RIP Lo


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 10, 2022)

Rolled with a 300 lb bluebelt tonight dude was atleast 6'4. He's been gone for a yr and out of shape but I knew I couldn't let him get on top. Out wrestled him and got an armbar from the top.  2nd roll was a lighter weight white belt.  Police officer in decent shape. Got him with an armbar too . Not a bad night.  My rank is 4 stripe white. Hoping to get my bluebelt this year.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 10, 2022)

silvereyes87 said:


> Rolled with a 300 lb bluebelt tonight dude was atleast 6'4. He's been gone for a yr and out of shape but I knew I couldn't let him get on tip. Lut wrestled him and got an armbar from the top.  2nd roll was a lighter weight white belt.  Police officer in decent shape. Got him with an armbar too . Not a bad night.  My rank is 4 stripe white. Hoping to get my bluebelt this year.


 
300lb blue shark says "I wanna practice passing".....what do you do? WHAT. DO. YOU. DO? 

He also had garlic bread for lunch.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

This is a cool log. Good luck on the October fight.

totally naive question but what is Naga?  North American Grappling Association ?  Blind guess and too lazy to Google right now which I realize is pathetic. 

@Joliver claims to be into combat sports but he’s really just an Alabama goat farmer and part time excavator thief. Pay no attention to him.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 10, 2022)

Sil, you are a badass. But you try that shit with me and I'm folding you into a pretzel buddy 😉


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 10, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 300lb blue shark says "I wanna practice passing".....what do you do? WHAT. DO. YOU. DO?
> 
> He also had garlic bread for lunch.


You had a 300 lb blue belt too to deal with? Lol
My dude didn't have garlic breath but he was a sweaty mofo


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 10, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Sil, you are a badass. But you try that shit with me and I'm folding you into a pretzel buddy 😉


Maybe. Im pretty decently strong at 220 though.  . Only one way to ever truelly know


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> This is a cool log. Good luck on the October fight.
> 
> totally naive question but what is Naga?  North American Grappling Association ?  Blind guess and too lazy to Google right now which I realize is pathetic.
> 
> @Joliver claims to be into combat sports but he’s really just an Alabama goat farmer and part time excavator thief. Pay no attention to him.


Yes sir north Americam grappling association


----------



## Joliver (Aug 10, 2022)

silvereyes87 said:


> You had a 300 lb blue belt too to deal with? Lol
> My dude didn't have garlic breath but he was a sweaty mofo



Oh hell no. I didn't roll with a 300lb dude. 

I dodge those fat bastards during the summer, specifically. Or if I do, I force them to wrestle from standing...which they never want to do. I ain't playing guard against The Blob. Too much work. I'm old.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Oh hell no. I didn't roll with a 300lb dude.
> 
> I dodge those fat bastards during the summer, specifically. Or if I do, I force them to wrestle from standing...which they never want to do. I ain't playing guard against The Blob. Too much work. I'm old.


Not all of us 300lbers are blobs.  I mean, we are blobish but not true blobs.  I'm triggered and reporting you immediately to the mods.  Your threehundophobia is toxic.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Not all of us 300lbers are blobs.  I mean, we are blobish but not true blobs.  I'm triggered and reporting you immediately to the mods.  Your threehundophobia is toxic.



I'll give you $8 bucks and promise* to never call a three hundo a blob again if you ride me around in that there wheelbarrow. 



*Excludes women.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I'll give you $8 bucks and promise* to never call a three hundo a blob again if you ride me around in that there wheelbarrow.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excludes women.


$8 gets you a 1/4 mile.  If you buy me a cheeseburger I'll drop it to $2.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> $8 gets you a 1/4 mile.  If you buy me a cheeseburger I'll drop it to $2.



Got yourself a dern deal.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Got yourself a dern deal.
> 
> View attachment 26125


Meet me at 4pm Friday.  If you're not dressed like Carrot Top I won't let you in the gym.

@silvereyes87 thank you for letting us hijack your log to work out this business deal.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 10, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Oh hell no. I didn't roll with a 300lb dude.
> 
> I dodge those fat bastards during the summer, specifically. Or if I do, I force them to wrestle from standing...which they never want to do. I ain't playing guard against The Blob. Too much work. I'm old.


Man this guy is huge. He's atleast 300 and tall af. But he's very out of shape.  I made him stand for a bit.  Got the takedown and then never let him sweep me. Wore him down and got the armbar from top. 


Trendkill said:


> Meet me at 4pm Friday.  If you're not dressed like Carrot Top I won't let you in the gym.
> 
> @silvereyes87 thank you for letting us hijack your log to work out this business deal.


Np buddy. Threads half yours anyways haha  .


----------



## Joliver (Aug 11, 2022)

silvereyes87 said:


> Man this guy is huge. He's atleast 300 and tall af. But he's very out of shape.  I made him stand for a bit.  Got the takedown and then never let him sweep me. Wore him down and got the armbar from top.
> 
> Np buddy. Threads half yours anyways haha  .



Sure you don't want that super chungus to knee cut over your z guard and land his knee on your thigh turning your entire body green for a month?


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Sure you don't want that super chungus to knee cut over your z guard and land his knee on your thigh turning your entire body green for a month?


I wound wrist mount around the z guard into a cross X fade nelson before finishing you off with a forearm shiver


----------



## Joliver (Aug 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I wound wrist mount around the z guard into a cross X fade nelson before finishing you off with a forearm shiver



DEAL'S OFF. 😡


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 11, 2022)

Training today. Worked up to a set of 5 with 405 on dl. Then did a few more drop sets.
 Had this programmed next .

Went gave blood.  Had an hour massage amd then went and got cracked by my chiropractor right after the massage.

Finished with a refeed meal of sushi and hibachi.  Just water to drink.

Tonight  went to nogi. Had 6 rolls.
1 with my coach a 300 lb blackbelt. Guy is huge but alot of muscle and strength under there. Just a big ass man. Not like the other guy. He let me work and didn't kill me. Went with his son who's a purple belt and I've got 50 lbs on him. Draw. Went with his other son who's a pro mma fighter draw. Went with his 14 year old who's a freaking beast. Tall lanky kid but surprisingly heavy.  And then went with the cop from yesterday. Got him in a Kimura.  And went with a police academy cadet. 6 rolls all together. My cardio was shot after and tennis elbow flared bad. I haven't been in that deep of water since coming back.  My coaches son who's pro mma almost got me in a triangle choke but I was able to get out.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 11, 2022)

Joliver said:


> DEAL'S OFF. 😡


*Bring it Ginger!*


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 13, 2022)

Trained Thursday night. It was an open mat night since we had 3 different guys from the gym fighting on an mma card this weekend. 
Got in 3 good rolls . Got 1 rear naked choke in there. Afterwards drilled some butterfly guard stuff. Before work tonight I went and did this workout


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 19, 2022)

Rolled tues-thurs. Cardio is starting to go up. 
No jits till monday


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 19, 2022)

Rolled tues-thurs. Cardio is starting to go up.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 21, 2022)

silvereyes87 said:


> Hey all , after 12 years of having a dislocating shoulder.  I finally got it fixed and cleared by my Dr for jujitsu.  Been training about a month now again and so far so good. I have a Naga tournament in Houston Oct 22nd so it's time to get ready.  Think im gonna run 300 test 300 bold cyp and 10 mg halo last month with 30 mg game day.  Im currently using the juggernaut ai for bjj app gor my strength training.  Usually train 3 days jujitsu,  and then lift 3 days might start lifting 4 days if my schedule allows.  I work shift work so half the month I'm working nights at the plant.  I'll really have to monitor my sleep and recovery. Diet and mobility, cardio is also a must.
> 
> I'm going to compete 199 and currently weighing 218.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got the BJJ bug lol. My last tournament I competed 4 times thru out the day it was rough . The second match was the one I looked forward to the most black belt MMA guy sadly he was just technically superior which dominated my strength.

You can really geek out on the mechanics of all the different ways you can manipulate control and direct  or redirect energy with every part of one’s body BJJ is no doubt a super power . Just be ready and prepared to be humbled at any moment there will be periods of frustration and times you feel like you have stalled out. I have my purple belt and I’ve been doing it almost 6 years.  Being explosive and having endurance goes a long ways practice  maintaining steady breathing thru intense periods if you can’t breath you can’t perform .


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 30, 2022)

Been a little while since I checked in. Won 2 tournaments gi and nogi. And got my bluebelt yesterday.  Time to go back to the drawing board and make some changes with my physique,  and my game


----------



## eazy (Oct 30, 2022)

silvereyes87 said:


> Won 2 tournaments gi and nogi


congrats


----------



## Yano (Oct 30, 2022)

Thats fucking awesome man, nice job on the tourneys !!


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 30, 2022)

Hell yeah man congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Oct 30, 2022)

silvereyes87 said:


> Been a little while since I checked in. Won 2 tournaments gi and nogi. And got my bluebelt yesterday.  Time to go back to the drawing board and make some changes with my physique,  and my game




Big congratulations to you buddy. You worked your ass off and won gold...twice. You deserve the blue. Happy for you and proud of you, man.


----------



## CJ (Oct 30, 2022)

silvereyes87 said:


> Been a little while since I checked in. Won 2 tournaments gi and nogi. And got my bluebelt yesterday.  Time to go back to the drawing board and make some changes with my physique,  and my game


Congratulations bud!!!!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Big congratulations to you buddy. You worked your ass off and won gold...twice. You deserve the blue. Happy for you and proud of you, man.


Thankyou Jol. I appreciate all the advice and brothership along the way. Your input was always valued .


----------



## Joliver (Oct 31, 2022)

silvereyes87 said:


> Thankyou Jol. I appreciate all the advice and brothership along the way. Your input was always valued .



Yessir. You are always welcome, brother.


----------

